# كتاب رائع فى اللحام TIG-Handbook



## noir (9 فبراير 2011)

*كتاب رائع فى اللحام
TIG-Handbook ​


 [***]http://www.geocities.com/islam2a/TIG-Handbook[/***]​*​


----------



## عبد نور (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ............


----------



## noir (10 فبراير 2011)

العفو اخي الكريم


----------



## الهداف18 (20 فبراير 2011)

هل الرابط يعمل


----------



## noir (4 مارس 2011)




----------



## الهداف18 (9 مارس 2011)

أين الجواب أخي الكريم


----------



## Mohamed Hamdy Hegy (11 مارس 2011)

الرابط الخاص بكتاب اللحام لايعمل؟


----------



## عمراياد (12 مارس 2011)

http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/TIGhandbook/


----------



## noir (8 أبريل 2011)




----------

